
Feedback for my project to help startups build better products - sateeshkumar44
Hi HN,
I&#x27;m working on a product that helps startups to avoid expensive mistakes in building a company.<p>Would you mind answering 2 quick questions:<p>1) In building your startup, did you ever find a need for mentor ? 
2) If yes, what kind of mentorship have you benefited from ?<p>I will personally read every comment and implement your invaluable feedback. 
-Sateesh
======
samblr
This would be interesting if idea is turned around on existing information on
youtube instead of freshly gathering information. Since there is lot of
information on youtube to play with.

Pick 'x' 'qualified' videos based on speaker credentials (eg: Sam Altman,
Peter Theil, Founders, VCs, Partners etc). Most of these youtube videos take
on Q&A or talk types. You can make a 'good' catalogue of all relevant
questions asked by interviewer and link to answers provided by each
interviewer.

------
jjoe
Yes, I sort of did while building Cachoid. But now that I built 1.0, and the
further I think about your question, the more I realize I'd have benefited
more from the feedback of end users. Does that fall under the mentorship
umbrella?

